# New tumbler



## Big John (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi 
 I had some bottles tumbled by Rick about 6 months ago and was so impressed with the results I have now built my own. Started with these 4, all common

[img=http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/6632/dsc00465ld9.th.jpg]

 and with a bit of trial and error with speeds amount of copper and oxide here they are now

[img=http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/113/cleanlv6.th.jpg]


 Pleased with the results!

 John


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jul 17, 2007)

very nice job. now your hooked like a fish. you'll never be the same. lol[]


----------



## Big John (Jul 17, 2007)

Heres some pics of the tumbler. I had the use of a friends workshop with a lathe and a milling machine.

[img=http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/4725/dsc00480pv1.th.jpg]


[img=http://img105.imageshack.us/img105/3265/dsc00987rw9.th.jpg]

 John


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 17, 2007)

how did you keep the marbles from chipping up the insides of your bottles?

 great results keep doing what your doing cause its working marvelously


----------



## Big John (Jul 18, 2007)

I ran the machine at 35 - 40 rpm with no problems. I know some people wedge the marble with foam to stop it rolling but at the low speed it was fine. I built in an electronic speed control so if the motor spins at 500 rpm the tube does 40. It lets you spin the motor at any rpm up to a maximum of 1380.

 John


----------



## JUNKMAN1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Im wanting to build my own tumbler do you have any plans handy i would love to have them or detailed pictures. those bottles you cleaned came out very pretty thanks


----------

